# R15 Setup Question



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

I just bought a new R15 yesterday and have been trying to get it setup right. Everything seems to be right except my local channels are just a blank screen. They were showing on the old receiver so I know its not a problem with the dish setup. I do receive my locals on a 2nd dish (not sure the satellite but it's the Chattanooga, TN locals) so I do have a two dish setup. Where can I do a multi-switch setup on the R15? If I pick the different dish options none of them give me the correct setup. Here is what they give me:

1) Round Dish - Doesn't even show locals on guide
2) Oval - 2 LNB's - Won't even let me finish setup
3) Oval - 3 LNB's - Shows locals on guide, but local channels are a digitizing picture of another channel (mulit-switch setup problem?)

Anybody else had this problem? Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There should be an autodetect option on the screen before the one you refer to. Select that.

Carl


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Did you try the "Auto-Detect Info" option in the satellite menu? I'm not really in a multi-dish market, so I'm not sure but I do know that is how you set up an international dish. I'd guess this would be the same way.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Carl beat me to it.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

After doing "Auto-Detect" the local channels do show on the guide now but when I try to view them I get a blank screen with a 'Seaching For Signal (771)' message popping up every few seconds.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

It was still a problem this morning. I guess I will be calling Directv when I get home today if nobody has any other answers.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ki4cgs said:


> After doing "Auto-Detect" the local channels do show on the guide now but when I try to view them I get a blank screen with a 'Seaching For Signal (771)' message popping up every few seconds.


Go to this link and re-send authoritzation to that receiver:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/loginMember.jsp?_requestid=49022

Carl


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

That link just takes me to the front page of Directv.com. Got another link or just directions?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It should take you to a screen where you can log into your account, and then have the ability to resend authoriztion to your receiver. It works for me. Can anyone else test the link to see if it works or not?

Anyway, you can follow the troubleshooting links down to where you should get to the same place - resend receiver authorizations.

Carl


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Alright, I did finally get to the resend authorization page. It didn't help any so I'll just call Directv tomorrow and see what they can tell me.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I think your best bet is to call DirecTV. Your locals are setup separately. A coworker had an issue when installing his R15. The CSR never turned on his DVR functionality (try pausing live TV - if they didn't turn it on, then you'll get a message), and didn't enable his locals on the DVR. It could just be a case that they never enabled them for you. Odd, I know, but apparently they have to activate them for your DVR (that's what I gathered when I set mine up), even if you're just swapping out a different receiver for the R15 - which was my case and my co-worker's.


----------



## aarodriguez (Feb 13, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Go to this link and re-send authoritzation to that receiver:
> 
> Carl


Carl,

I go to that link but it also takes me to the DTV front page. Could you be tell me where to find the resend authorization page?

Thanks,

aarodriguez


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, it takes me to an account logon screen. After you login go to Troubleshooting, then to "refresh your services". That will give you the ability to resend programming authorizations to each or all of your receives.

Here is a link to the page I ended up at, but you do have to do an account logon somewhere along the way.

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

And when I try this link, after I login it does take me to the proper screen. I think they made some changes to their web site recently, so the link apparently changed.

Carl


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

You can also call 1-800-531-5000. After a prompt or two, it will ask you "How may I help you?" or something like that. Just speak into the phone "seven two two" and it will resend the authorization. You won't have to speak to anyone.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

ki4cgs said:


> I do receive my locals on a 2nd dish (not sure the satellite but it's the Chattanooga, TN locals) so I do have a two dish setup. QUOTE]
> 
> I assume you mean a 2nd receiver??? Or do you have 2 dishes through a multi-switch? It sounds like you may have a problem with your multiswitch. I would try bypassing the multiswitch (output of dish directly to receiver) to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> I assume you mean a 2nd receiver??? Or do you have 2 dishes through a multi-switch? It sounds like you may have a problem with your multiswitch. I would try bypassing the multiswitch (output of dish directly to receiver) to see if it makes a difference.


The Chattanooga locals come from the 72.5 satellite so you would need a second dish to get them. I'm not in a 72.5 market so I don't know for sure, but I don't think you can just bypass the multiswitch for that extra dish.

ki4cgs, is the R15 the only receiver you have connected to the satellite now? Are both input cables connected? Are the input cables going through any type of splitter or anything besides the multiswitch?


----------



## keywestsunshine (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, sorry to be such a "blonde" at the moment :grin: but before I RETURN this darn R15, can someone please tell me if it's ABSOLUTELY necessary to hook up & utilize BOTH sat in connections (Sat1 & Sat2) in order to set up the R15 ang get it to work correctly? I ask this because I currently only have one sat line coming into where I'm trying to hook the R15 up so therefore, I have left the Sat2 connection unconnected and in doing so, when I turn on the R15, it continues to look for satellite, JUMPS to 40%, gets to 50% and restarts!! It does this over & over & will not proceed any further so now I'm not sure if the receiver is defective (bought from a dealer on Ebay) or if it's my DUMB fault for not hooking up BOTH sat connections. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

keywestsunshine said:


> Ok, sorry to be such a "blonde" at the moment :grin: but before I RETURN this darn R15, can someone please tell me if it's ABSOLUTELY necessary to hook up & utilize BOTH sat in connections (Sat1 & Sat2) in order to set up the R15 ang get it to work correctly? I ask this because I currently only have one sat line coming into where I'm trying to hook the R15 up so therefore, I have left the Sat2 connection unconnected and in doing so, when I turn on the R15, it continues to look for satellite, JUMPS to 40%, gets to 50% and restarts!! It does this over & over & will not proceed any further so now I'm not sure if the receiver is defective (bought from a dealer on Ebay) or if it's my DUMB fault for not hooking up BOTH sat connections. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


You only need one SAT line to use the receiver. You may need to try to reformat the hard drive. I believe you can do it by holding the down arrow and the record button together on the front of the R15 for 10 seconds and then the record light should light up and it we reformat on it's own and start up. If I am not correct about how to reformat the hard drive someone please correct me.


----------

